# Mexico v Italy



## PunterAssist (Jun 16, 2013)

*Mexico V Italy*

Last 3 competitive games:

Mexico 0-0 Costa Rica
Panama 0-0 Mexico
Jamaica 0-1 Mexico

Czech Rep 0-0 Italy
Malta 0-2 Italy
Italy 3-1 Denmark

*Squads*:

*Mexico*:
*Goalkeepers*: 
Jesus Corona (Cruz Azul), Alfredo Talavera (Toluca), Guillermo Ochoa (Ajaccio)
*Defenders:* 
Francisco Rodriguez, Diego Reyes (both America), Hiram Mier, Severo Meza (both Monterrey), Jorge Torres Nilo (Tigres UANL), Hector Moreno (Espanyol)
*Midfielders*: 
Gerardo Torrado, Pablo Barrera (both Cruz Azul), Jesus Molina (America), Jesus Zavala (Monterrey), Hector Herrera, Angel Reyna (both Pachuca), Carlos Salcido (Tigres UANL), Andres Guardado (Valencia), Javier Aquino (Villarreal)
*Forwards*: 
Giovani Dos Santos (Real Mallorca), Raul Jimenez (America), Aldo de Nigris (Monterrey), Oribe Peralta (Santos Laguna), Javier Hernandez (Manchester United)

*Italy*:
*Goalkeepers*: Buffon (Juventus), Marchetti (Lazio), Sirigu (Paris St. Germain)
*Defenders*: Abate (Milan), Astori (Cagliari), Barzagli (Juventus), Bonucci (Juventus), Chiellini (Juventus), De Sciglio (Milan), Maggio (Napoli)
*Midfielders*: Aquilani (Fiorentina), Candreva (Lazio), Cerci (Torino), De Rossi (Roma), Diamanti (Bologna), Giaccherini (Juventus), Marchisio (Juventus), Montolivo (Milan), Pirlo (Juventus)
*Forwards*: Balotelli (Milan), El Shaarawy (Milan), Gilardino (Bologna), Giovinco (Juventus).

Injuries:
Mexico: Oribe Peralta (thigh)
Italy: El Shaarawy (doubtful) - Initial reports said Balotelli may miss out with a thigh injury which caused Italys odds to drift however reports in the last 2 hours say he is fit to play - check the lineups before parting with the cash!


Italy: 6/4 (StanJames)
Draw: 11/5 (Ladbrokes)
Mexico: 23/10 (Ladbrokes)


Goals are likely to be at a premium tonight and if the match follows recent form with Mexico scoring 1 goal in their last 3 competitive fixtures against weak opposition and Italy conceding a single goal against mediocre opposition it should be difficult for Mexico to breach the Italian goal.

Mexico have drawn 8 of their last 9 matches and conceded 5 goals in their last 10 (5x 0-0 draws) while Italy have 3 clean sheets in their last 5.

Javier Hernandez is Mexico's main hope of getting on the scoresheet having scored four of their last five goals (32 goals in 50 appearances) while Italy will be relying on Ballotelli to get their confederations cup off to a winning start.

Paddy Power have a special on this match that might entice some: "If Javier Hernandez scores last, we will refund all losing first goalscorer, last goalscorer, correct score and scorecast single bets!"

For those that that follow the trends Paddy is going 16/5 on Italy to win and 1 or 2 total goals in the match which does offer value in my opinion.

Mexico played a World Cup Qualifier on Tuesday where they failed to score against Costa Rica which shows the team is not gelling well at the minute and will struggle to break down a well organised Italian defense.

The best value bet on this match for those that want a personal interest would be *Italy to win 'draw no bet' @ 8/11* with Stan James / William Hill / SkyBet

https://www.facebook.com/punterassisttips


----------

